# Recommend me some games



## Cayal (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a 360 the other day. I want to get Halo 3, Gears 1/2, Fable 2 and Mass Effect.

Any other exclusives out there worth playing?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Mirror's Edge. Awesomely hard and frustrating, but awesomely original kind of game. 

Mass Effect is my favorite.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 23, 2008)

Not exclusive. 

However I do plan on downloading the demo one day to see what it is like. Sales and reviews of that game have been average at best.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 24, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia was a good time, definitely recommend it if you enjoy the Tales series; if not, stay far, far away -- it breaks no molds. Crackdown was a blast, albeit a shallow one. Fable II, much, much better than the first; at least in so much that it feels as if it accomplished the goals the original had set out to reach. Kameo is still a good platformer, and should be super cheap right now. Ninja Gaiden II; enough said. Viva Pinata was great too, although admittadly my wife played it more than I did -- I was relegated to the couch and told I couldn't touch the controller most of the time.

Too Human is actually decent, despite some of the negative press -- which comes from far too many years of hype. It's tough for anything to live up to those expectations, and Dennis Dyak, like Peter M. before him, should've let the end product speak for itself, rather than filling our heads with a bunch of concepts and ideas and delivering on only a few of them.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 24, 2008)

I got used copies of Mass Effect and Gears of War today.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 24, 2008)

I know a few people who were raving about Too Human... for about a week, then they realised how little there was that you could actually do, and that they got really bored, really quickly. Yes, it's a good game, but I think it's more a game that you'd rent rather than buy.

I'm surprised no-one's mentioned *Lost Odyssey* yet. I dislike the game, but I can't deny the fact that it's a successful JRPG on the 360, and that it was extremely popular. You should be able to get it cheap, too, as it's been out a year.

I can't think of any other 360 exclusives that stand out, or haven't since been moved to the PS3.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know which games are exclusive since I only have a 360.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 24, 2008)

dustinzgirl said:


> Sorry, I don't know which games are exclusive since I only have a 360.



It's cool. Any recommendation is appreciated.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 25, 2008)

Lenny said:


> I know a few people who were raving about Too Human... for about a week, then they realised how little there was that you could actually do, and that they got really bored, really quickly. Yes, it's a good game, but I think it's more a game that you'd rent rather than buy.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one's mentioned *Lost Odyssey* yet. I dislike the game, but I can't deny the fact that it's a successful JRPG on the 360, and that it was extremely popular. You should be able to get it cheap, too, as it's been out a year.
> 
> I can't think of any other 360 exclusives that stand out, or haven't since been moved to the PS3.



I bought Lost Odyssey. I am a bit lost without my RPGs. So I got Mass Effect, Lost Odyssey and hopefully Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Durandal (Nov 25, 2008)

They're not everyone's cuppa tea, but the *Project Gotham Racing* games are tons of fun in my opinion. If you want something more realistic in your racing, *Forza 2* is outstanding.

Also, *Perfect Dark Zero* got absolutely reamed by people who swear GoldenEye was the best game EVAR and how dare Rare work for big evil Microsoft, but I liked it quite a bit.

I guess *Bioshock* and *Oblivion* made it to PS3, but I'll still mention how awesome they are.

Though I haven't played them yet, I hear good things about *Left 4 Dead* and the new *Banjo-Kazooie*.

The *Condemned* games are good survival horror, if you like that genre.

*The Darkness* is an older FPS that was a lot of fun; not sure if it went multiplatform or not. Same goes for *Dead Rising*.

Finally, I'll second the recommendations for most of the other stuff people have mentioned here, and also add that Rockstar's *Table Tennis* is more fun than it has any right to be.


----------



## Urlik (Nov 25, 2008)

Left 4 Dead isn't an exclusive title

Condemned 2 is out on the PS3 which probably means future titles will also be cross platform


----------



## Cayal (Nov 25, 2008)

Left 4 Dead isn't coming out on PS3.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Nov 25, 2008)

I know!!! Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just kidding Cayal


----------



## Urlik (Nov 25, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Left 4 Dead isn't coming out on PS3.


 
but it is already out on PC


----------



## kale (Nov 25, 2008)

*Oblivion*-if you've plenty of spare time.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 26, 2008)

The idea here was to list exclusive titles. Oblivion is available for all three platforms.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Dec 8, 2008)

Bioshock is one of the best games I have ever played, get it !!


----------



## Envera Comics (Dec 8, 2008)

Left4Dead

Although computer version is better...


----------



## Cayal (Dec 8, 2008)

I refuse to play anything from Valve...


----------

